# iCloud - comment ça marche ?



## Mirou (30 Octobre 2022)

bonjour,
je ne comprends pas le fonctionnement de iCloud.pouvez vous me l'expliquez.
Je croyais que je pouvais transférer dans iCloud des dossiers ( photos ou documents)  et donc dégager mon MAC ;j'ai donc coché dans préférences système ce qu'il fallait .
mais je vois qu'il y a toujours 19 GO dans mon stockage i cloud de mon Mac qui est déjà bien chargé.A quoi donc sert iCloud  s'il ne dégage pas mon disque de MAC????
merci


----------



## MrTom (30 Octobre 2022)

Hello,

Le fonctionnement d’iCloud a déjà était maintes fois expliqué, il ne s’agit pas d’héberger des fichiers en ligne et de ne plus les avoir sur son disque, mais de partager des fichiers entre les appareils.

Si un appareil ne dispose pas d’assez d’espace disque par rapport à ce qui est hébergé sur iCloud, alors il faut te rendre dans les *Préférences/Réglages Systèmes* > ton compte > *iCloud* > Cocher *Optimiser le stockage du Mac*.

C’est macOS qui va choisir les fichiers qui ne seront plus stockés sur le disque et ils apparaitront avec une icône « nuage avec une flèche vers le bas » pour indiquer qu’ils sont en ligne et qu’il faudra les télécharger s’ils sont ouverts.


----------



## Bicus (30 Octobre 2022)

Mirou a dit:


> je ne comprends pas le fonctionnement de iCloud.pouvez vous me l'expliquez.


Directement depuis la source, un peu de lecture 





						iCloud – Assistance Apple officielle
					

Découvrez comment configurer et utiliser iCloud ou iCloud+. Retrouvez toutes les rubriques, ressources et options de contact dont vous avez besoin à ce sujet.



					support.apple.com


----------



## ericse (30 Octobre 2022)

Mirou a dit:


> Je croyais que je pouvais transférer dans iCloud des dossiers ( photos ou documents) et donc dégager mon MAC


Ca c'est plus le fonctionnement de pCloud, mais iCloud est avant tout un outil de partage de fichiers entre plusieurs appareils, comm dit précédemment.


----------



## Mirou (30 Octobre 2022)

MrTom a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Le fonctionnement d’iCloud a déjà était maintes fois expliqué, il ne s’agit pas d’héberger des fichiers en ligne et de ne plus les avoir sur son disque, mais de partager des fichiers entre les appareils.
> 
> ...





Mirou a dit:


> bonjour,
> je ne comprends pas le fonctionnement de iCloud.pouvez vous me l'expliquez.
> Je croyais que je pouvais transférer dans iCloud des dossiers ( photos ou documents)  et donc dégager mon MAC ;j'ai donc coché dans préférences système ce qu'il fallait .
> mais je vois qu'il y a toujours 19 GO dans mon stockage i cloud de mon Mac qui est déjà bien chargé.A quoi donc sert iCloud  s'il ne dégage pas mon disque de MAC????
> merci


merci,
mais alors quelle méthode proposez vous pour sauvegarder les fichiers:je connais et pratique Time....pas très souple .ou cè USB .....pas fiable....disque dur extérieur....pas complétement fiable ( j'ai eu un disque dur que je n'ai pu relire° bonne journée


----------



## MrTom (30 Octobre 2022)

Une stratégie de sauvegarde conseillée : la stratégie 3-2-1.

Au moins 3 copies des fichiers au moins 2 types de support différents (HDD, SSD...) dont 1 dans le cloud.
Google Drive, OneDrive ou autre.


----------



## ericse (30 Octobre 2022)

Mirou a dit:


> merci,
> mais alors quelle méthode proposez vous pour sauvegarder les fichiers:je connais et pratique Time....pas très souple .ou cè USB .....pas fiable....disque dur extérieur....pas complétement fiable ( j'ai eu un disque dur que je n'ai pu relire° bonne journée


Sauvegarder veut dire avoir 2 ou 3 copies du même fichier pour parer à une panne, ce qui peut se faire assez simplement avec iCloud + Time Machine.
Mais dans ta demande initiale tu parles de "transférer dans iCloud des dossiers et donc dégager mon MAC", ça n'a rien à voir, que souhaites-tu faire exactement ?


----------

